# long range heterosis values



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

the following is a summary of recent forays into the database

I’m seeing at least 600% more unique ancestors behind groenendael, but near half the peds in the database go to willy de la garde noir (1948). It looks like a lot/most modern terv peds rely heavily on malinois, while extant mal peds seem to suggest half the values of modern groenendael, at best. Dsd peds suggest values similar to groenendael, albeit less documented. It looks like groenendael may have an edge over dsd, but either may be used interchangeably IMO as both offer significantly higher long term values than terv or mal in gsd backcrossing schemes. Long range modern mal and terv values are for the most part interchangeable also, but ultimately better utilized up top in the paternal great grand dam slots.

Genetically speaking it boggles my mind that a population as small as modern groenendael could be so much “larger” than gsd. According to 2019 AKC stats, gsd was the #2 most registered breed nationwide, while groenendael ranked #126. Terv registrations ranked #103 and malinois #41, respectively.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You are way overthinking things. Genetics are very important but the best genetics can be ruined with poor training. I have seen it more often than not.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

My vet is all hopped up about bsd/dsd crosses, so I’ve been looking at what those breeders are up to. So far the ones I’ve seen use gsd like a terminal sire, and I figure they must have their reasons? So I’m attempting to broadly evaluate the database for_ long range _maternal potential of all 4 varieties.

I'm pretty sure Kazel said he went to school for this stuff, so I’m hoping to get his take on it. There's quite a bit of clicking involved and it gets pretty confusing, because they all flow out of and back into each other. it takes awhile to get a handle on it. Dizzying if you go too fast.


----------

